# 3.0" tyres on a Commencal Meta Power?



## f4k3 (Mar 8, 2012)

I use the Suomi Fat Freddie which is a true 3.0" (75mm) for winter riding. I'm considering the Meta Power, if it can take 3.0" tyres.

All the 2.8" Plus ebikes I've tried will take the 3.0" Suomi, but the Meta Power is a 2.6" bike. Anyone tried? If the bike has a 27.5 fork, not a 29/27.5+ then I guess 3.0" is out of the question.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

f4k3 said:


> I use the Suomi Fat Freddie which is a true 3.0" (75mm) for winter riding. I'm considering the Meta Power, if it can take 3.0" tyres.
> 
> All the 2.8" Plus ebikes I've tried will take the 3.0" Suomi, but the Meta Power is a 2.6" bike. Anyone tried? If the bike has a 27.5 fork, not a 29/27.5+ then I guess 3.0" is out of the question.


I emailed Commencal a question the other day and they got back to me within a few hours.

They just moved to within a few miles of me, and if I can get a chance to play hookie I'm going to stop by and look at a Meta Power. I have the same question about tire clearance, so I'll let you know if I get a chance to scope it out.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

f4k3 said:


> I use the Suomi Fat Freddie which is a true 3.0" (75mm) for winter riding. I'm considering the Meta Power, if it can take 3.0" tyres.
> 
> All the 2.8" Plus ebikes I've tried will take the 3.0" Suomi, but the Meta Power is a 2.6" bike. Anyone tried? If the bike has a 27.5 fork, not a 29/27.5+ then I guess 3.0" is out of the question.


I emailed Commencal a question the other day and they got back to me within a few hours.

They just moved to within a few miles of me, and if I can get a chance to play hookie I'm going to stop by and look at a Meta Power. I have the same question about tire clearance, so I'll let you know if I get a chance to scope it out.

The frame and fork are boost sized, so maybe the 3.0 will fit.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## f4k3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, that would be helpful. I might message Commencal, but I assume I'll just get a standard reply saying the bike is designed for max 2.8.


----------



## TheFlow (Jul 31, 2015)

f4k3 said:


> Thanks, that would be helpful. I might message Commencal, but I assume I'll just get a standard reply saying the bike is designed for max 2.8.


Hi guys, I have a Meta Power and switched the tires to 2,8" (Minion dhf front, Nobby Nic rear). Having also been used in the past Nobby Nic in 3" size on another bike, I believe that you can mount it on the Meta Power too. With 2,8" Nobby Nic no tolerance problem in case of mud. I'm not sure in case of 3", but I think so.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought 2.8 was the latest and greatest must have tire size. You want a 3.0? <GASP>


----------

